

An Introduction to Geddy - A modular, full-service web framework for Node.js - alrex021
http://howtonode.org/introduction-to-geddy

======
mhd
Just checked the author's blog, it _is_ named after Geddy Lee. Just hope that
this isn't meant in the "Sinatra" vein, as we're talking about two different
leagues of singers here (and hey, I like Rush more than Frank).

Other than that it looks quite interesting, although I'm not a big fan of
full-language template systems, cf. PHP. Did anyone ever make a JavaScript
StringTemplate?

